# RAD Home Theater



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We want to welcome Brian Bunge, owner of RAD Home Theater to our Manufacturers Area that has just been created. We will only have a few select manufacturers for this area.

RAD Home Theater custom builds loudspeakers and subwoofers designed around your sense of aesthetics. They have worked very hard to produce a variety of products with superlative craftsmanship, sound quality, and value. As you will learn, RAD Home Theater uses very high quality finishes and components to achieve a product that stands far above anything you could find at one of the 'big-box' stores.

Brian has over 10 years of specific experience building speaker cabinets and grew up learning woodworking techniques from his father. At RAD Home Theater, your choices are only limited by your imagination. While they offer several standard finishes, you may contact them directly or via there forum area with your specific requirements.

And last, but certainly not least, if you're located in the Central Florida area, they can provide installation and calibration for your equipment. They can integrate existing equipment with new equipment; provide advice if buying new; and offer professional installation, calibration, and ensure usability after the work is done.

RAD Home Theater is also an authorized dealer for the Sherwood Newcastle line of electronics and the fully programmable remotes from Universal Remote Control.

Welcome Brian and RAD Home Theater to the Shack!


----------

